# Space Marines - Ultramarines 1600pts Army List



## leonhart040

Hi, I'm starting a new amry list after trying some 1000-1500 pts lists. I've been playing since December, so I'm new to the game.
The firsts steps on the new list is the HQ. Vulkan He'stan is the chosen one, due to the special rule about Thunderhammers, melta and flamers.
Then, I'm starting to build a Tactical squad with the idea of destroying vehicles and, if the tripulation lands, finish the troops inside. This is the idea:

9 Space Marines @ 275 Pts
Power armour; bolt pistol (x9), boltgun (x7), multi-melta (x1), flamer (x1), frag and crak grenades

1 Sergeant @ [61] Pts
Power armour; frag and crak grenades; melta bomb; Combi-meltagun; Power fist

1 Rhino @ [70] Pts
Extra armour; Hunter-killer missile; Storm bolter; pintle-mounted Storm bolter; Smoke launchers; Searchlight

What do you think about it? The configuration of another Tactical squad (with the idea of destroying troops) depends on the modifications done on this squad.


----------



## arlins

just a hint 
when you do lists dont put down whats in the wargear 

so a tac squad has bolt pistols , frag and krak grenades and power armour as standard
you dont have to list it .
same with the rhinos 
just add whats diff , like special weapons 
so
10 man tac , Multi M , flamer
rhino extra armour , hunt/kill 
it will save you typing and not put off members who wont have to wade through 
what is essentially standard equipment . let them see the upgrades and youl get feedback :biggrin:


----------



## Antonius

*Helpful guidance from a fellow SM noob *

I also second what arlins says on clarity of list: Most of the people reading your list will have access to their own codices and have a rough idea of basic wargear, so this is not required.

Now, onto the subject of loadout: That Rhino is WAAY to expensive for what its meant to do - heck one of the upgrades at most should be used. Dual storm - mini razorback (and handy with weapon destroyed results, equivalent to 4 bolters at max range), HKMs (not great due to 1 shot), Extra Armour - Good if you never want your rhino to stop. 70pts for a rhino that is basically little more than a moving wall will bring your downfall quickly. 

Rhinos basic are so dirt cheap in pts (when minimally loaded out) that they're almost a "must have" vehicle, to act as walls, tankshockers and taxis, but little more than that. If you want a transport that actually has some kind of firepower, go for the razorback. It is technically possible to split the unit into combat squads - have the HW in cover in the DZ (Missile/Plas/Las) and have the other half with the sgt and SW in the razorback, which can itself have some sweet options (Las, Las/Plas, TLAssCan, HB, HF).

On the squad, dump the flamer - You wanted tank hunting, so go all melta or all flamer, not both. Mixing SW/ Combiweps does not have such effectiveness (my main army now is IG, which can suffer easily from a similar problem). If you go for a 'back, i would load it out with a weapon which acts as a stop-gap to plug a hole in your capabilities (except Las/Plas which is probably a bit of everything), or even use the rhino to max out your anti personnel shooting when not in melta range.

Also, a nitpicking thing: SM Tacs cost considerably less than the amount you listed them for (it doesn't seem apparent that you have more than 1, and the average is in the region 170-210 ish) and the sgt does not have an individual pts value.

I also give you another proposal: either drop the meltabomb or the powerfist (and then go for a PW instead), as they are mutually exclusive (ie can't be used in the same assault phase) against vehicles, and the pwr fist has a much better chance of hitting walkers than meltabombs.

On the subject of Anti-Infantry loadouts, Flamers and combi-flamers never hurt, and HW's are your choice really (HB/Missile if you feel cheap or a PlasCan IMO), but RoF is perhaps more useful than S as generic infantry are in the T3-5 range, and even the Frag Missile has its uses. Ideally, for anti personnel, you need to be hitting them with lots of bolter fire, but make sure the squad's bolters are NOT the first weapon to have hit the horde, because bolters alone will probably not kill enough orksies or nids to allow the tac squad to survive CC (especially with 30 model fearless hordes that will still nom you regardless of how many models they lost).

Also, when doing Vulkan type lists, i would advise that you don't go pure melta/Flamer: Heavy bolters/ non twin-linked SWs, Autolas preds (and dakka preds), Vindicators, Thunderfires, Rifleman Dreads (and any other units/builds you can think of) still have a place and should not be ignored, because flamer or melta has a very SPECIFIC use, and a space marine army should have some flexibility in its deployment.

Hope that helps
Antonius


----------



## leonhart040

I'm kind of a newbie, so I don't understant most of the acronym. Also I'm spanish, and all the names of the weapons are diferent (not a big deal, I can google them).
Thanks for the advie Arlins, I'll do it that way next time.
Antonius, I'll re-read your post because I didn't understand most of it, mostly because of the acronyms. Is there a post somewhere where I could find the meaning of all them?
The main idea of the army is to include:
1 HG
2 Tactical
1 Scout sniper
1 Close combat terminator+Land raider
1 Predator
It's very dificult to do a list prepared agains vehicles, troops and conquering objectives, all at the same time. But this is the basic structure I've been following to build my armies for the few games I've done.


----------



## arlins

Hey Leonhart

acronyms 

HW heavy weapons 
SW special weapons (or space wolves)
RB razorback 
PF powerfist .............. HKM hunter killer miisile
PW power weapon ............. ML missile launcher
SM space marine ............. MB melta bombs
HB heavy bolter ............. AC assault cannon
MG Melta gun .............. MM Multi melta
LR land raider ................ LS land speeder

theres a few of the most common mate and should help


----------



## leonhart040

Ok, then after a revision of the unit following your advices Tacs will go this way:

(255) 9 man tac , MM, Melta gun
1 sgt, Combi-flamer, pwr fist
1 rhino dual storm

I'm still not sure about the Combi-flamer on the seargent, only because I'm not shure how it works ingame and if it's worth it. But If all the squad has melta weapons, I feel necessary to have some anti-troop on it.
For the extra armour on the rhino, I've already glued it on the tank, so it's there on the reality, but not in the list (I don't know if it's "legal").
Your opinion?


----------



## Antonius

Sorry for the difficult to read post. Here are a list of acronyms i used 
IG - Imperial Guard
HF - Heavy Flamer
RoF - Rate of Fire
PlasCan - Plasma Cannon
Las/Plas - Razorback variant with Twin linked Plasma and a lascannon
TL - Twin Linked
AssCan - Assault Cannon (i use this one because Autocannons and Assault Cannons have the same acronym otherwise)
CC - Close Combat
'back - Razorback
DZ - Deployment Zone / Drop Zone.
Plus all those pointed out by arlins
Hope that helps (some of them come with definitions if you scroll over them)


----------



## leonhart040

Thanks, now I understand better the text and will be easier to post.
Then, about the thing with the extra armour of the rhino, and the combi-flamer?


----------



## leonhart040

Well, after reading some tips I know what to do with the extra armour glued: nothing 

For the moment I think I'll keep this squad as tank buster, I've never tried before.
The idea of the second squad is more anti-troops, with the classic ML and flamer, but I doubt on the sgt.

Troops:
(240) 9 man tac , ML, Flamer
1 sgt, Combi-melta, pwr weapon
1 rhino dual storm 

And I insisit with the extra armour, in wich situation is better to have it?


----------



## Antonius

Ex Armour should probably go where you DON'T want a transport to ever stop moving. Tac Squads with Melta can benefit them. ML Flamer is the cheap option, but its probably the true "all comers" loadout (I run a tac squad with min upgrades - BoltPistol CloseCombatWeapon, ML Flamer). 

Full Plas also does an ok job (Plasma Pistol/ Combi-plasma, Plasmagun, Plasma cannon), being a decent "all comers" but specialised to deal with Marines (MEQs), Terminators (TEQs) and MCs (Monstrous Creatures), the main drawback being that they use the most costly SW and HW choices in the troops entry (my footslogging unit costs 200pts with this loadout).

Hope that helps


----------



## leonhart040

So, for the moment I have the HQ and two tacs:

HQ:
Vulkan He'stan

Troops:
9man tac, MM, Melta gun
1 sgt combi-flamer, pwr fist
1 rhino extra armour, dualstorm

9man tac, ML, Flamer
1 sgt combi-melta, pwr weapon
1 rhino, dualstorm

I'm not shure about the plas, it's risky because of the overheat (don't know if it's called like his in english). I'm thinking of a sniper scout 10man, with ML, to give support agains troops from the distance. Worth it? Is it worth to add Thelion with them? And that would be all on the troop part.


----------



## WarHammerman

Plasma is dangerious, yes- but sometimes the risk is worth the reward.
If you're gunna use snipers, then Telion is worth it - your own target acquisition can really help.

My only comment is a fluffy nit-pick... Vulkan is in the Salamanders, not the Ultramarines hehehe.


----------



## leonhart040

Yes I know xD He's a guest on my army, I'll buy him a beer after the game.

About the scouts, I've been using the snipers without Telion for the moment, I was not shure if the cost was worth it. But free camo cloak makes the cost of Telion worth it, in addition to the special rules. Telion and his snipers (and ML) stay on the list. Normally I've allways placed them inside a building, in diferent levels, with good results. I'm not shure if moving them is a better curse of action (unless it's for conquering a near objective on the last game turn), neither deploying them in a vehicle. Opinions?

And after that comes the support for Vulkan. The last game I played, I used a normal Land Raider with 6 assault terminators inside (3 LC, 3 TH), and my opponent nearly cried. I see this a good combination for an escort for Vulkan. The doubt here is the number of termi, the proportion of LC and TH (the sgt wore a TH) and wich kind of Land Raider may I use. Opinions? again.


----------

